# Library building in Ports  on 13-stable broken?!?



## holm (Jan 28, 2022)

I have problems to properly build shared libraries on an actual 13-stable system (git, world and kern+ports  world from today morning)

For example /usr/ports/x11/libxkbcommon is broken, please read:









						kde5 on 13-stable ..akonadiconsole and akonadiimportwizard failing...
					

Hi guys, I'm using mate for a long time but decided to try KDE yesterday. I'm running stable-13 on my machine, found the kde5 metaport and started building. The port fails in akonadiconsole:  FAILED: bin/akonadiconsole : && /usr/bin/c++ -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




The library version doesn't get included in the library so ld.so.1 cant find and link against this library.

a remote system with a 13-stable from jan 22 is able to build working libraries, after building the port the version of the lib can be found in the binaries:
[code.]
cd /usr/ports/x11/libxkbcommon/work/libxkbcommon-1.3.1/_build
# fgrep -r V_0.5.0 *
Binary file compose matches
Binary file libxkbcommon-x11.so matches
Binary file libxkbcommon-x11.so.0 matches
Binary file libxkbcommon-x11.so.0.0.0 matches
Binary file libxkbcommon.so matches
Binary file libxkbcommon.so.0 matches
Binary file libxkbcommon.so.0.0.0 matches
Binary file xkbcli matches
Binary file xkbcli-compile-keymap matches
Binary file xkbcli-how-to-type matches
Binary file xkbcli-interactive-evdev matches
Binary file xkbcli-interactive-wayland matches
Binary file xkbcli-interactive-x11 matches
#
[/code]

the same on my machine:

```
root@trollo:/usr/ports/x11/libxkbcommon/work/libxkbcommon-1.3.1/_build # fgrep -r V_0.5.0 *
root@trollo:/usr/ports/x11/libxkbcommon/work/libxkbcommon-1.3.1/_build #
```

portmaster doesn't complain about the port build and installs the defective lib w/o any problem!

What the heck could be the cause of this? Remember, udated /usr/src, build world an kernel, make delete-old, make delete-old-libs,
git pull on /usr/ports and still the same error...

Regards,
Holm


----------



## covacat (Jan 28, 2022)

why is your linker in /usr/local and c++ in /usr/bin ?


----------



## holm (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice question, but I haven't touched this, the ld came from amd64-binutils-2.37_2,1, the question is which kde5 port has installed this thing and why it is prefered against /bin/ld?

I've removed this port and it seems that building the libxkbcommon library does work now. I'll try ffmpeg and others.. please be patient..
THX in the meantime..

Regards,
Holm


----------

